# Giotto Evo R pressure relief valve issues on a Brand new (?) Machine.



## josebaristawanabe (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi, just posted another thread in this subform about my doubts of the machine I was sold at an official Rocket dealer (it was brought to my country by a friend that traveled to Europe)

There is a constant hissing sound that comes from the pressure relief valve and does so along with steam and moisture leaking inside the machine. Was able to partially solve it by gently taping the valve and achieving a seal, but it then loses it once the machine is fully heated after a new power on.

Was told by the dealer that this might be air in the water circuit and that I could try letting the hot water wand running, that didn't help. Think I've read elsewhere that scale might be the culprit of the valve not sealing and disassembling and submerging it in vinegar might fix it, I'm not sure of risking this as there are no available parts locally for me to replace in case of messing it up, would rather use the machine as is and wait for a valve to be shipped.

Anyone here dealt and fixed this, or maybe a more experienced forum user has read about this and can provide a link? (searched the forum and google but maybe I´m not good enough at English )

Thanks in advance for any help on this.

José.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

josebaristawanabe said:


> Hi, just posted another thread in this subform about my doubts of the machine I was sold at an official Rocket dealer (it was brought to my country by a friend that traveled to Europe)
> 
> There is a constant hissing sound that comes from the pressure relief valve and does so along with steam and moisture leaking inside the machine. Was able to partially solve it by gently taping the valve and achieving a seal, but it then loses it once the machine is fully heated after a new power on.
> 
> ...


Whoops, replied in the other thread.

Change the valve an yo should be good


----------



## josebaristawanabe (Dec 12, 2018)

Question, is this valve leaking affecting the machine ´s recovery time / sustained steaming power ability?

I started to improve my drill at making lattes and when brewing and steaming at the same time the steam pressure seems to go down way to fast and the steaming pressure gauge goes down fast as well.

Thanks for your help.

José.


----------

